

Show HN: ContactMetrics – Contact forms that teach you about your customers - cjy
http://contactmetrics.com/

======
iqonik
It looks good - not sure I would personally pay for a contact form but can see
why other people would. I did click your contact page and see you're using it
(always good!) - I then tried it on a mobile and the form is not usable :( - I
would fix that as it will be a big pain point for users.

~~~
cjy
Thanks for your feedback! The forms were built to be mobile-friendly and the
iframe should resize to the page width. Something's going wrong at
[http://contactmetrics.com/contact/](http://contactmetrics.com/contact/) I'll
look into it!

------
cjy
Just moved into public beta and would love to get some feedback from HN. I
built the product because I kept getting customer support requests (for
another product) that were super vague. This tool tells me what pages the
customer visited before contacting me so I have some context for their
message. I also added form A/B testing and message sentiment analysis to help
with site optimization and SEO.

